# Chinese Leader discusses Democracy coming to China.   "It is inevitable" he says



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 14, 2012)

Really big news out of Red China.    Over the years they have been washing out the color, and it seems that they recognize that economic change means political change.


They are a bunch of old men.   They saw that Russia blew econ and political reform both in major ways.   They don't want to go that direction.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1auSXvf56w&feature=g-all-u&context=G22d9f03FAAAAAAAAKAA"]Anyway, the speech..[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Really big news out of Red China.    Over the years they have been washing out the color, and it seems that they recognize that economic change means political change.
> 
> They are a bunch of old men.   They saw that Russia blew econ and political reform both in major ways.   They don't want to go that direction.
> 
> Anyway, the speech..



It will be interesting to see how they deal with their population control/eugenics programs.  Imagine the consumer market of 1.2/1.3 billion people.

China thinks large so how they focus the transition of such an older and majority male environment into a more modern consumer population infrastructure is a curiosity to be sure.

America is used to building factories in cities. China builds the cities, factories and moves the people there until they are not needed anymore. Then it's back home to fending for themselves or finding other positions and that's pretty much all on their own as they are no more than a governmental migratory unit.  China closes entire cities like the US closes factories.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

Ropey said:


> China closes entire cities like the US closes factories.



Um, don't overdo it.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > China closes entire cities like the US closes factories.
> ...



Why Is China Building Empty Cities?



> Dominant Social Theme: Nothing to see here. Just investments.



Why is China building Eerie 'Ghost Cities&#8217;?



> And if that&#8217;s the easiest way to achieve growth, then you build.&#8221;



It's not overdone imo. Look at the time and decision making that went into building the Great Wall of China.

They're doing this to build future growth.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I'm not sure if you were aware of this, but the current government is not related to the dynasties that built the Great Wall. 

And I didn't say that no cities have ever been closed in China, I suggested that claiming cities are closed with the same frequency that factories are closed in the US is an exagerration, and it is.


----------



## Peach (Mar 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Bo is O-U-T! "Regressive" some might say.........................


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Really big news out of Red China.    Over the years they have been washing out the color, and it seems that they recognize that economic change means political change.
> 
> 
> They are a bunch of old men.   They saw that Russia blew econ and political reform both in major ways.   They don't want to go that direction.
> ...



There is a reason the Chinese can trace their family trees back 5000 years!


----------



## Peach (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Really big news out of Red China.    Over the years they have been washing out the color, and it seems that they recognize that economic change means political change.
> ...


Bo Xilai is ousted for being too......."COMMUNIST". Note his suit & tie in the photo, IF it comes through.

Bo


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Cities are being created and demolished with as much concern as the US gives to closing large factories and this is because of the cultural differences imo since it is their culture that is the proof of their history and the Great Wall of China is an act of that historical cultural proof.


----------



## rdean (Mar 15, 2012)

Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> There is a reason the Chinese can trace their family trees back 5000 years!




No, they can't.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.




Your stupidity has become a form of spam.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




It doesn't stop being an exaggeration just because you repeat it. Empty generalizations about 'culture' don't help your case.


----------



## Peach (Mar 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It appears China wants to be more like the US. It may be decades before they can compete in international markets, still, they MAY become CONSUMERS.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's not an exaggeration unless you can show it and so far all you have done is discount it.  That's fine with me. There's the proof in the given links so it is not an empty generalization either. 

I am saying that China builds ghost cities to further expansion, then they build the ghost factories and when the time comes they populate those factories with real people which they use until they no longer need them and that they consider this in much the same way as a factory opening and closing would be handled in the US.

Not a big deal.  Agree to disagree.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2012)

Peach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




It's already happening.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2012)

China wants to be a capitalist country.  Socially, they are more like the US was 50 or more years ago.  I like the Chinese people.  China is becoming far more of a free country even as we become less so.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> China wants to be a capitalist country.  Socially, they are more like the US was 50 or more years ago.  I like the Chinese people.  China is becoming far more of a free country even as we become less so.



I don't know about them being more like us  50 years ago, since I can remember 50 years ago and I don't recall in my lifetime giving girls up for adoption so we could have the 1 boy child or any group other than the Mormons having an issue with not being able to be polybamous.  According to what one friend I have there told me many Chinese men have more than one family on different sides of the city.   But we are moving closer toward one another as to economic practice that's for sure.  They are the nicest and most civil people on earth.  If it weren't for their accent, they could be southern Americans!  It hurt my heart to see one of my group crawl all over one she was doing business with.  It was over a few pieces of change at the bank in the hotel, less than a couple of pennies in our currency.  But when we went to shop, they didn't charge us the change we owed.  All our purchases were with full bills, with the price figured in our favor.

Had always planned to go back and spend several months, maybe even a year, and teach at the university nursing school in Beijing.  But now that I'm sick, unless I can get off this pump I know I never will.  There are many things I would like to see there too, but I particularly liked haggling with the street vendors!  And I wouldn't take a million dollars for the jade elephant my friend gave me.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> According to what one friend I have there told me many Chinese men have more than one family on different sides of the city. .





Many American men have mistresses too.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> They are the nicest and most civil people on earth.  If it weren't for their accent, they could be southern Americans! .




Wow, you really didn't stray far from the tour group.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> And I wouldn't take a million dollars for the jade elephant my friend gave me.




You should, it's made of glass.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And I wouldn't take a million dollars for the jade elephant my friend gave me.
> ...



No,  you ignorant jackass.  It's jade. Not bought from a vendor, but hand carved by my firend Chi. It is likely not expensive jade but it is not glass.  Never had it appraised.  It was a gift, not an investment.    Now go back to sucking off your dog!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > They are the nicest and most civil people on earth.  If it weren't for their accent, they could be southern Americans! .
> ...



Obviously you are so unlikeable that NO ONE could be nice to you.  An you are jealous to boot!  You clearly suffer from short man with small penis syndrome!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Never had it appraised.






Have it appraised. You'll see.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




Jealous of what, Tour Member #2975461?


----------



## Douger (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > China closes entire cities like the US closes factories.
> ...


Ya mean like this ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWEdjiEJg0U&feature=related]World&#39;s Biggest GHETTO !!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2012)

Good thread topic. I wouldn't be so sure 'bout the conclusion however. - Tibet, The Uighurs & Taiwan.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Douger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



That's painful.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Obviously I have a bigger penis than you!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 18, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Really big news out of Red China.    Over the years they have been washing out the color, and it seems that they recognize that economic change means political change.
> 
> 
> They are a bunch of old men.   They saw that Russia blew econ and political reform both in major ways.   They don't want to go that direction.
> ...



What I find fascinating is the perception by many Americans that China isn't a very conservative nation.  I doubt the Chinese people are comforted by the measured words in the video; I suspect they understand that democracy will come to them slowly and without a commensurate increase in personal liberty.

China is an authoritarian nation and its leaders are justifiably concerned that too much freedom will fester discord, as regional differences there are greater than they are in our country.  China's leaders also remains fearful of the West, and who can blame them.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





Well, then it should be no problem for you to go fuck yourself, tourista.


----------



## rdean (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.
> ...



It's not me who says we should be more like the Chinese.  Check out what Republican leaders have to say.  How come right wingers refuse to believe their own leaders?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Spam alert!!!!!!


----------



## intelectaltruth (Mar 18, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.



Ah yes... the glory of the 14 hour day and the seven day work week and the 53 week year at a wage that wont feed a flea.   Them republicans talk with snake toungs out of both faces.  The talk bout liberty.   They want slavery.  They talk about free markets.  only freedom is too charge to much for crap.   Unions are ok for socialsit free economies where they dont need them.   But unions here where they are the only thing standing in the way of working workers till they starve they want to prevent.

Regiments of starving workers marching to work singing to the glory of Ronald Raygun, that is what they want to bring to americaca.


----------



## Peach (Mar 18, 2012)

intelectaltruth said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.
> ...


*****************************************************
WHO is "they"?  And note the Chinese leaders ditched the Chairman Mao uniforms to wear suits & ties now.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > China wants to be a capitalist country.  Socially, they are more like the US was 50 or more years ago.  I like the Chinese people.  China is becoming far more of a free country even as we become less so.
> ...



I have many friends and some relatives that are Chinese Nationals.  The one thing comparable is that in China to live in the cities, the govenment tells women they can't have more than one child.  In the US, democrats through their propaganda tells women they don't want more that one child, preferably not any children at all.  In rural China there isn't a one child policy at all.    The per capital abortion rate is similar.  There are many Chinese kids in my art school.  They are intelligent, educated, have excellent manners, can carry on a decent conversation, and are very motivated.  Even at 6 a Chinese child knows exactly what they intend to do as an adult and is working toward that goal.   They don't take drugs, drink, they aren't promiscuous and prioritize education, then work, then family.   We have a few Americans in my school but no American children at all.  I doubt if American parents even think about it, or maybe the school doesn't let them in because American kids would be disruptive.   In any case we don't have any, and I'm glad of it.  

I find the Chinese an admirable people.  Far superior to the local Americans in every way.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 18, 2012)

intelectaltruth said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.
> ...



That hasn't been true for a number of years.  Although, a kid that wants to screw off WILL find themselves living in a dormitory working 16 hours a day for a bowl of rice.  Which is what we SHOULD be doing to our spineless young.    Education is free in China, college educations are free.   Because the government is paying, failure is not an option.  The Universities don't have keg parties.  Sex is prohibited.  If they are paying the government expects something for their investment.   Social consciousness raising courses that do not provide a way to employment don't get  a degree.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Well, China does have a drug problem.  They have police hospitals where they treat their heroin addicts.  In those hospitals the nurses have the authority to arrest the patient if he decides to leave.  If the person cannot be rehabilitated, he is given clean needles to keep him from sharing and spreading disease.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Interesting that with all your _insight_ and _knowledge _  (hohoho) about China you never share any of it.  You just stalk me around.  Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> intelectaltruth said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



They have a billion people.


----------



## rdean (Mar 18, 2012)

intelectaltruth said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want us to be more like China.  Not the other way around.
> ...



Actually Reagan was voted union president 6 times.  Republicans think he didn't like unions because he stopped an* illegal* strike by the Air Traffic Controllers.  But Reagan publicly stated everyone has the right to belong to a union.

Republicans know so little about their leaders.  Well, about everything really.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...





You want to be careful with generalizations.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




I never told you to say stupid things.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Education is free in China, college educations are free.   Because the government is paying, failure is not an option.  The Universities don't have keg parties.  Sex is prohibited.  If they are paying the government expects something for their investment.   Social consciousness raising courses that do not provide a way to employment don't get  a degree.




I've informed you before that is NOT true.


College is NOT free. College kids DO have sex, drink, and party when and how they can. There ARE liberal arts majors available at colleges.


----------



## rdean (Mar 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Education is free in China, college educations are free.   Because the government is paying, failure is not an option.  The Universities don't have keg parties.  Sex is prohibited.  If they are paying the government expects something for their investment.   Social consciousness raising courses that do not provide a way to employment don't get  a degree.
> ...



Right wingers don't know much about college.  Because college is for "snobs" and they are NOT snobs.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2012)

rdean said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Shove your hyper-partisan spam up your ass, hack.


----------



## rdean (Mar 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why does repeating what Republicans say make you "hyper-partisan"?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2012)

rdean said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So you are saying all those 1%ers never went to college.  You might be surprised to find otherwise.  It is, after all, college that makes the difference as to earning capacity.  People with degrees out earn those without to a significant degree.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2012)

rdean said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Why do you keep spamming this forum?


----------



## rdean (Mar 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm not trying to sell anything.  I just like to repeat what the Republican leadership says.  They might not like you calling it "spam".


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2012)

rdean said:


> I'm not trying to sell anything.




Of course you are. Nobody's buying it but you keep spamming away.


----------

